# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  ramp gradient

## dzcook

was looking on here for disabled wheelchair ramp gradients  found some said  1: 8 is average  so is that 1 metre   rise in 8 metre ramp  ?? or have i got that wrong ?means that my 1.2 metre  rise  will need a bloody long ramp to get to it which will screw up what i want to do  by the time i add a landing at top to turn around on  anyway  thks if any one can help me

----------


## Tools

The maximum fall on a disabled access ramp is 1 in 14. 1 in 8 is way too steep. 
Tools

----------


## Bloss

:What he said:  1:8 is usually manageable for a manual chair but might require some assistance - 1:12 is a minimum in Europe and USA, but 1:14 or greater is the norm - so Oz has adopted that as a better standard slope. Makes for a long ramp, but not much point building a ramp that only able bodied can use! Also need to look at width, run and any corners as they all are subject to special standards - mostly min 1m wide between wheel guards and 1.2m on landings or at corners. Local governments often have more onerous requirements - check with you local council as they will have brochure on it.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Ronaldo451

When managing an office fitout I was advised by the designer that 1:14 was the minimum standard a for disabled access ramp. This required a couple of returns over the length of the ramp which had to be built parallel to the front verandah of the office, rather than perpendicular to it as was originally envisaged.

----------


## ausdesign

It used to be - 'step' ramp or 'kerb' ramp 1:8 for a maximum of 1520. Anything over that 1:14 with landings at 9 met. max.
1.2 rise = 16.8 travel (plus landings)

----------

